# Documenting your entomology findings?



## regalpaws (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm interested in documenting my findings when hiking, etc. Wondering if anyone would like to share what they like to do, their set up, tips? Thanks


----------



## CanebrakeRattlesnake (Jul 6, 2022)

What do you mean by documenting, like what you do with the information or how you gather the information?

What I do with the information:

Post photos online. All photos go on iNaturalist and especially good/aesthetically pleasing photos get posted elsewhere online like Tumblr, Facebook, Arachnoboards, Flickr, etc.
How I gather the information:

My setup is currently a Nikon D3400 with a few kit lenses and a macro lens. I have two tripods, one Joby Gorillapod and a normal tripod. I mostly use the Gorillapod tbh, it's super useful. I also recently bought a GoPro Hero 10 along with a Telesin Dome Mount and underwater housing and lens mounts with macro lenses from Backscatter.
For photo editing, I've recently begun shooting in RAW format and editing with Adobe Lightroom Classic. I'm honestly so mad that it's taken me this long to start shooting in RAW, it's SO MUCH BETTER. Editing RAW in Lightroom leads to much better looking photos.
For video editing... It's a process. My computer doesn't like the HEVC format from the GoPro videos, so I use the program HandBrake to convert them to another format, and then edit them in DaVinci Resolve.
I usually go out looking for herps, birds and fish, and photograph any cool inverts I find along the way. My best suggestion would be to look around patches of flowers, under logs and rocks (please carefully put them back when you're done) and in shallow, clear water.

Soon I'm going to be making a small viewing container to place small fish and bugs in for clear photographs. Obviously take care to wash off any containers, buckets, nets, etc. between areas and make sure they're free of water to prevent the spread of diseases and invasive species.

If I'm looking for a specific species, I look it up on iNaturalist and see what observations are in my state near me. I also read up on the species, to see what areas it lives in, what times of year it might be more active, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## regalpaws (Jul 6, 2022)

Thanks


CanebrakeRattlesnake said:


> What do you mean by documenting, like what you do with the information or how you gather the information?
> 
> What I do with the information:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, this is extremely helpful! I love nature journaling and taking scientific notes, so I wanted to document what I see, their measurements, how many in a particular area, time of year, behavior, etc. I was wondering if anyone has any notebook ideas of how they like to organize their findings. I'm used to doing watercolor and writing notes next to my illustrations. I'm starting up in macro videography/photography so thanks for the ideas! I have the Apexel 100 mm macro lens, but would likely want to upgrade later. I'll definitely check out your suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 6, 2022)

CanebrakeRattlesnake said:


> What do you mean by documenting, like what you do with the information or how you gather the information?
> 
> What I do with the information:
> 
> ...


Check out Capture One- you may like it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## regalpaws (Jul 6, 2022)

viper69 said:


> Check out Capture One- you may like it


Ooh, awesome. I've been looking for one too, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CanebrakeRattlesnake (Jul 7, 2022)

viper69 said:


> Check out Capture One- you may like it


Thanks, I'll have to give it a look!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

